# TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-L633C Missing or Corupted No DVD or CD working



## Sello45

hello everyone ...im new here, but hoping i can get some help ..My CD/DVD RW suddenly dissapeared it says that for driver .......... "*TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-L633C"* windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. the driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39) 
Is there anyway I can resolve this problem???? 

If anyone can help please do

Thanks
Sello


----------



## Markgg88

Hello, welcome to TSF.

Open the start menu, type device manager. Once there, right click the DVD drive and select uninstall. Reboot the computer. Windows will then locate and install the driver automatically. Let us know if that works.


----------



## thump1st

i have the same problem and followed ur directions but no change. any further tips or advice


----------



## makinu1der2

Try the steps listed in the article below.

Your CD drive or DVD drive is missing or is not recognized by Windows or other programs


----------

